# Omega F300 Day Date - Needs Slightly Urgent Service



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all

Is there anyone out there who can service a (low key) family heirloom f300 for me, but commit to doing so and completing the service and return delivery by March 15th? This watch neither gleams not keeps time at the moment but hopefully it's just the 30 years spent a drawer that's caused it not to start up again. Ideally I would like a gleaming, working f300 to be ready for that date as a little gift for an elder brother on his birthday!

Can anyone help or nominate best contacts for such a task?

Cheers!

YCHTMW


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

How about Paul (Silverhawk) or Roy?....for Paul, click on the red 'Electric Watches' banner at the top of this page....for Roy click on the black RLT banner next to it. Paul specialises in electric watches.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Rog. Will try both!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I have mine serviced by Paul. Very good service!



Omega f300 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Vaurien - nice pic! - thanks very much also to Roger the Dodger for putting me on to Silver Hawk - watch is done already and I hope to receive it this week in plenty of time for the event it is needed for, which is utterly amazing, given that my local (very reputable) jeweller had declared it "unfixable"!

Am I glad I joined this splendid Forum or what??


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Thanks Vaurien - nice pic! - thanks very much also to Roger the Dodger for putting me on to Silver Hawk - watch is done already and I hope to receive it this week in plenty of time for the event it is needed for, which is utterly amazing, given that my local (very reputable) jeweller had declared it "unfixable"!
> 
> Am I glad I joined this splendid Forum or what??


Looking forward to reading the completion of this story when you present it to your brother. Hope he loves it!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Another vote for Paul- great service on mine.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Got the f300 back from Paul and it is FAB.

Big reveal for my bro coming up this weekend - cant wait.

Another great job by the Silver Hawk!


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Big Bro is still lost for words. He could literally not believe how good the f300 looked and when I told him that a watch that hadn't worked for well over 20 years is not only running well, but Is now keeping time to within one second a day he was just totally blown away.

All hail Silver Hawk!


----------

